# Giletti e Savino a Mediaset: ecco cosa faranno



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2017)

Manca l'ufficialità, ma le indiscrezioni si fanno sempre più insistenti da Tvblog a Dagospia, fino ad essere confermate dal settimanale *Chi*. *Massimo Giletti* e *Nicola Savino* abbandoneranno la Rai per approdare a *Mediaset*. Cosa faranno i due nella prossima stagione televisiva? 

*Giletti*, molto probabilmente, condurrà la prima parte di *Domenica Live*, quella dedicata all'attualità che veniva battuta negli ascolti ogni domenica proprio dal programma "L'Arena" del presentatore (ex) Rai. Barbara D'urso, presentatrice "storica" della trasmissione, si limiterà a condurre la seconda parte.

*Savino*, che in queste ultime stagioni ha condotto "Quelli che il calcio" su Rai 2, presenterà* Le Iene*, forse in coppia con Ilary Blasi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2017)

Interessantissimo.....


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2017)

Se li gasassero entrambi non farebbero un cent di danno.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)

*Comunque, poche ore fa, Dagospia con un articolo ha detto che Giletti rimane in Rai. Diverso il discorso per Nicola Savino, il cui abbandono dalla tv di stato è ufficiale.*


----------

